# Kemmner Tonneau Black Dial ETA 2824



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

*Kemmner Tonneau Black Dial ETA 2824*


View Advert


I saw Greasemonk's advert for one of these in January and wish I had gone for it.

Still on my mind.

I would prefer the version with the earlier ETA 2824 movement and not the later Miyota one.

Black dial is a must




*Advertiser*

Timez Own



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£150.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

